
We Communicate at Basecamp - rammy1234
https://basecamp.com/guides/how-we-communicate
======
rammy1234
Meetings are the last resort, not the first option. meetings take up our time.
People need to kill time are the ones who hosts more meetings.

------
CharlesDodgson
Lots of good takeaways.

~~~
rammy1234
Rushing things is not good way to communicate. words ASAP and EOD are overused
in today's work place

